# Original TSL c60s Restoration



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

Won this TSL c 60s on ebay and altho it was grimy and looking a bit worse for wear i could see it was a good call for a usable classic.i wont bore you with the full details of the whole process,the pics hopefull will tell it as it is more than i could

As it was received and before a clean










Soap,very hot water and a brillo bought it to this










Orange dub dub,rock chucker pouch,wax thread all ready and waiting










Threading the dub dub

















Rock chucker pouch tied on with the wax thread and a constrictor










Trimmed and tidy










The completed TSL all ready to go










Took it out for a quick play about and i couldnt be happier with it,if im honest the fork lay out (width etc) gives a better feel than the old school milbro and more than allows for an excellent usable ttf classic,more than capable of taking whats thrown at it.

Cheers

Marcus


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

That's cool! Nice job!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Really nice job on that.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

A classic vintage T S L compleate with its original battel scares nice one Marcus like the dub dub bands
hay marcus do you collect vintage catapults?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Only ever saw one of those. Nice job on the restore Marcus. Tough one to find. You guys see another one and don't want it,let me know!!!! Flatband


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Only ever saw one of those. Nice job on the restore Marcus. Tough one to find. You guys see another one and don't want it,let me know!!!! Flatband


Hi Gary i think i got two TSL,s at work only need the one will pm you monday night when i have had a look if i got 2 you can have one mate


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

Hogancastings said:


> A classic vintage T S L compleate with its original battel scares nice one Marcus like the dub dub bands
> hay marcus do you collect vintage catapults?


when i can pete ,i like the feel of shooting something classic,after the superb job you done on my 1947 tsl this could be coming your way sir if thats ok.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

That's a beauty Marcus, Great job!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Whoa Pete! I'll owe you big Bud! Gary


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

thanks for the comments


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Lucky score and a nice restoration! I am jealous.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

never knew that was how you banded it. gonna have to keep a copy of your photo as a reference in case i forget. thanks for the new found info . you got a deal there .


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks good, man!
I like the band attachment method. How does orange DD compare to green?


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

M_J said:


> Looks good, man!
> I like the band attachment method. How does orange DD compare to green?


cheers mj,its a lighter pull but 20fps faster,real comfortable


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks full of character. Like................... an old farmer gave it to his boy before he went off to war............... Or it used to hang by the bench in an old mill and dispatch rodents on the fly! It's had a life or two.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Hmmmmmm. Now this is a good idea for a band attachment. Lets call it the Z- Lock.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Haha but notice the z-lock has six holes


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Brilliant rebirthing of that one, I love it.
Thanks for the info on performance of the orange dub dub too, sounds good.
the excess trim appears almost the same length as the working section of tube, is that real or just camera angle?


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Nice work! Looks like a great slingshot design! The orange looks great on it too! I really like this one!


----------

